# Show Me Your Pics of Natural Tails!



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

*Show Me Your Pics of Natural/Undocked Tails!*

If you have a Cockapoo with a natural tail or undocked, please post pics! I would love to see!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Most on here have full tails actually as it is illegal in the UK....my lady has a cocker dock however


----------

